# TRADe (insidehoops)



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Phoenix sends Bo Outlaw and Jake T to Memphis for Brevin Knight and some other scrubs

Full article on the official trade: 

http://www.insidehoops.com/trade-phoenix-memphis-093003.shtml


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Originally I hated this trade, but the more I think about it the more I think it was necessary.. As BigAmare pointed out, Big Jake just didn't fit in well with the Suns type of game, although I hate giving up a body that big for a "quality backup" who probably will miss time due to injury (he usually does)..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a horrible trade why do we want Knight and Bo Outlaw was key to our defense he was one of the most important players during the Spurs series whgen he ran his own full court press and Jake is suppose to be improving but it is mostly just bad because Outlaw is a huge part of the team and I thnk this is a huge mistake and will hurt alot.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bo Outlaw was horrible in the playoffs. That is putting it gently.

Want to see his stats again?

6 games
10%FG
0.7ppg
2.2rpg
0.17spg
0.17bpg
1.0 topg
3.2 FPG
11.7mpg


Big Jake showed in the Euros that he didn't improve. He has never made an improvement in a sense that he is still making rookie mistakes all over the place.

Bo Outlaw wasn't the anchor of our defense. He was simply an energizer nothing more.

Amare will be the anchor of our defense anyway.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Bo Outlaw wasn't the same after Raef Lafrentz hit him in the face.


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

very wierd trade. 

Seems that they must have a lot of faith in zarko to deal 2 front court players + hope that gugliotta is actually healthy for once (doubt it). The front court players they get in the trade are heaps worse than what they gave up.

The addition of knight raises a lot of questions: was barbarosa over-hyped? is marbury going to play 2 guard when knight is on the floor? is it the end for anfernee in phoenix?


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

if suns give trybanski 8 minutes per, he'll give ya 2pts 3rbs *2blocks* per game wchich is nice. he's also a 6 fouls on shaq guy
it's an ok trade for the suns..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Knight is a nice addition simply because of his contract.

Being a PG is just a nice plus in case that Barbosa needs more time or someone gets injured.

Other than that Knight will only play to rest Marbury.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

For some reason I see this as strightly a money-dumping trade. Jake or Trybanski; Outlaw or Knight, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well for the Suns it is, they get a couple of expiring contracts for Outlaw's 2 years of $5.5 each and Memphis at the same time bulks up in the middle.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think this is a horrible trade for the suns. of course, this makes a lot of grizzlies fans really happy. They get rid of Brevin Knight's big contract(even though it was expiring anyway) and 2 of the biggest scrubs for 2 decent big man. Knight is practically useless for the Grizzlies as they have JWill, Watson, and rookie Troy Bell. Knight is too old and injury prone to keep up with the younger guards, and his contract don't make him look much better.. Grizzlies have been looking to dump him all summer and they finally did!

I say the suns got ripped off.. sure Jake isn't a star.. nor is Outlaw anything more than a role player, but they are decent. They're surely a lot more useful than the old and always injured Brevin Knight. Outlaw's contract isn't even THAT bad, considering he can still contribute. And jake's contract is sweet. Salary dump? I don't think so. Just a bad trade... They could have at least demanded Swift in return rather than 2 scrubs...


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

first of all, knights not old. that's ridiculous. second of all, everyone has said that barbosa has loads of talent, but he's not quite ready yet. knight is excellent filler. third, we rid ourselves of one third of the contract albatross - bo's contract. fourth big jake was a stiff. getting the expiring contract will help us make trades or open up space to use our mid-level exception next season. this was a good trade.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If knight is such a good back up to play ahead of Barbosa and teach him why are the Suns trying to trade him.


----------

